# Sticky  Puff.com Community Rules



## Puff Moderator Team

The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our *Terms Of Use* and *Advertising Rules*. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and *contact us* if you have questions.
1. Discussions of Cuban cigars outside of the Habanos area are prohibited. Do not ask how to buy Cuban cigars in the United States. Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. Please see our *rules regarding Cuban Cigars*. Please note that posting privileges for Puff's Habanos sub-forum requires 90-days of membership and a post-count exceeding 100 posts.​​*NOTE: So far, none of the recent legal changes (which may be rolled back once the next president is in office) have a warranted a change in our rules. It is still illegal to mail-order Cuban cigars, as well as to buy and sell them within the US, therefore it is still against our rules to discuss online sources.*​​2. You may only use one (1) account on this forum. If you're having any issues with your account or need help, you can post for help *here* or *contact us*.​​3. Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on Puff.com. Ideas and opinions may be challenged, but name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause your account to be banned. *Harassment will not be tolerated in this community. This includes private messages and user emails*.​*3a*. Users shall not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board. In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action, users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via PM.​
4. Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or any other basis.​​5. Do not disclose private information about members without their consent (e.g. names, contact details, pictures, details about personal life, etc. - this includes, but is not limited to private messages, email and social media)​​6. Do not post messages on behalf of banned members. They are banned for a reason. Doing so will result in a ban for the poster who is conveying the message, and an increase in the ban length for the poster who is sending the message.​​7. Member signatures shall be appropriate, both in content and in size. No excessively obscene or rude language/content is allowed, nor may you use it to harm, harass or insult fellow members or to spread messages which are generally forbidden. If necessary, we reserve the right to delete or edit members' signatures at any time.​​8. As stated in our *Advertising Rules*, you may not post advertisements on our site except in the *Retailers/For Profit Sales Forum*. Members who try to solicit sales of products and/or services outside of this forum will have their accounts revoked. (This includes private messages.)​​9. No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc...) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of scantily clad men or women. Please help us keep this site family friendly and work safe appropriate.​​10. Profanity shall be kept to a minimum; abuse of this rule will result in an infraction up to and including a permanent ban.​​11. You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.​​12. Do not post links to competing cigar forums.​​13. Do not encourage members to abandon using Puff.com and/or join a competing website (This includes private messages)​​14. Potentially inflammatory subjects, particularly Politics and Religion, are stringently monitored, as is vulgarity, with extremely limited leeway allowed. When in doubt, DON'T! Posts apt to spark arguments, digress into agenda-driven treatises, or otherwise create a combative or uncomfortable atmosphere are unwelcome. Recourse for transgressions are solely at the discretion of site Moderators.​​15. Personal sales, (WTS/WTB) may only be listed by members who are currently active and engaged on the forum. This is to be determined by the moderators. “Blind” sales are prohibited: All items must be specifically listed, with exact pricing for each like item and quantity.​​Any violation of these rules will result in an infraction up to and including a permanent ban. Please help us keep this site user friendly and report any instances of rule violations.


----------

